# Help with General Slicer "G" model blade removal



## witchcraftz (Jul 4, 2012)

My current project for meat is getting this slicer back into proper shape.

I bought this decent slicer from a shop that's closing. It's a small slicer but it's perfect for what I need. However I'm having a hard time figuring out how to take the blade off?

I have a screw in the back which seems to be part of the blade holding system. Also there is a round "bolt" on the front with two small holes in it. I notice there are marks where is seems someone has used a screwdriver/hammer combo to turn the bolt. I have unscrewed the screw in the back but this does not free the blade.

I'm worried of doing anything to damage the round "bolt" on the front.

Any ideas?


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2012)

Witch, morning and welcome to the forum.....  About the slicer.... the round disc, with the 2 holes, in the center of the blade is a nut which I do believe holds the blade on the shaft....  I believe it uses a "spanner" type wrench.... the wrench has 2 protruding pins that fit in the holes.... the next outer disc looks like a thrust washer that holds the blade.... I can't be positive about all this, but that is what it looks like to me....  Here is a picture of one of the many designs of spanner wrench..... This one has pins of different sizes and is adjustable to different spans.....  I have used a needle nose pliers for this type of application... the ones that have the tips bent 90 deg work on occasion....  I am not positive about any of this so take it for what it is worth...

The screw in the back may be a locking mechanism to hold the blade while removing the nut...  Rotate the blade while gently tightening the screw.... there may be a detent that the screw will enter and stop the blade from rotating.... there may also be some sort of marking noting where the detent is.....   How's that all sound ????  Dave

The pic of the spanner wouldn't copy so heres the link....

      http://www.officedepot.com/a/produc...la-_-Office_Supplies Tools_Equipment-_-989932          data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## witchcraftz (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info Dave. I always jump into these projects with great intentions but somehow always get to a point where its more complicated than I expected.

I have to take this slicer to bits and clean it. It also have terrible matte silver paint that has been put on it, I'm going to strip it all off and return it to chrome.


----------



## badbob (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Witch, be certain that the slicer is chromed and not polished. If it's polished and you chrome it there is a good chance that you might have some problems getting it back together due to the thickness of the chrome. Good luck!


----------



## witchcraftz (Jul 5, 2012)

Good point, I'll double check, my one of my issues is exactly what you are saying, due to the sprayed on sliver paint.
 

As for my biggest issue:

For the screw, if I screw it in all the way, the blade still moves freely.

I have used some pliers to turn the nut(with the two holes) and when I turn clockwise, it unscrews the screw in the back. When I turn it counter-clockwise, the screw spins in place, if I put a screwdriver to hold the screw, I am unable to turn the nut.

Any ideas how this thing comes apart? I was hoping to have this apart and cleaned already lol.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 5, 2012)

There should be a 'button' on the back , however you said the nut gets loose as you go clockwise? I'd go with that , sounds like one I used a long time ago.

Stan :)-


----------



## boykjo (Jul 5, 2012)

What screw...? All i see is the round flat spanner nut on the front and it looks likes the hole in the back is apart of the shaft that is bored. Is the back hole in the center circumference of the the blade or offset. The object here is to remove that front nut which may be reverse thread but Looking at the operation of the blade the nut should be a normal thread.... There may be a one way needle bearing also not allowing the blade to be reversed........

Joe


----------



## witchcraftz (Jul 5, 2012)

In picture 2, from the hole you are mentioning, I have removed a screw, the screw came completely out but the blade did not free. This screw definitely attaches to the shaft.

Sadly there is no "button" on the back to release the blade.

I am seriously considering disassembling the motor to see if I can get inside there somehow from the back...


----------



## boykjo (Jul 5, 2012)

does the shaft on the back side turn with the blade


----------



## witchcraftz (Jul 5, 2012)

The screw on the back does turn with the shaft, it looks like it screws into the shaft actually, if I screw it in all the way, the blade still moves freely.

With the screw completely screwed in, I used some pliers to turn the nut(with the two holes) and:

When I turn clockwise, it unscrews the screw in the back (the nut does not get loose, the screw in the back simply starts unscrewing and will eventually fall out the back).

When I turn it counter-clockwise, the screw spins in place, if I put a screwdriver to hold the screw, I am unable to turn the nut.

Still stuck on this


----------



## boykjo (Jul 18, 2012)

Wondering if you ever got the blade off yet. I am sending you a PM to contact me...

Cool avatar.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## doctord1955 (Jul 18, 2012)

Have u tried to pull the blade and shaft out after u have removed the screw in back?


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 18, 2012)

nice looking sturdy old slicer!!! good find if you can economically resolve the blade issue...how much do slicers like that one cost new?


----------



## drendy88 (Dec 26, 2013)

Let me start this post by apologizing for "necroing" this thread. But I just had to post some information (that others will surely find helpful) about removing the blade on the Model G General Slicing Machine. An XKCD webcomic comes to mind in this case: http://xkcd.com/979/

Anyhow, my father has one of these slicing machines, which we used here recently for slicing up our Christmas ham. After using it, he wanted to take off the blade to clean behind it. After messing with it for a while, we finally got it apart.

Here's a front view of the disassembled blade:













Model_G_disassembled.png



__ drendy88
__ Dec 26, 2013






And here's a closeup of the large spanner nut:













Model_G_spanner_nut.png



__ drendy88
__ Dec 26, 2013






It turns out that you don't need to remove that small spanner nut in the middle with the 2 holes. Instead, you just need to secure the blade with some pliers (the locking ones work best) and turn the large spanner nut with the 4 prongs counter-clockwise to loosen it. My father had a special adjustable spanner tool that he used, but something like this should work as well: http://www.rcappliancepartsimages.com/dbImages/i/00004152/Spanner-Wrench-TB123A-01249686.jpg

On a side note: that screw in the back center appears to be for adjusting the blade height (i.e. thinner or thicker slices).


----------



## michaelmalone (May 2, 2015)

Drendy88 I was on here with exactly the same problem with my General Slicer "G" .... I just cut some cheese and couldn't get the blade off to clean.  I had exhausted every method I thought would work and yours was the answer and took me about 30 seconds to embarrass myself LOL

Many Thanks !!!  I paid $30.00 for mine today and love it. I wonder if they sell new blades or sharpeners?

Michael Malone


----------



## witchcraftz (Feb 3, 2017)

Back from the dead again! These slicers are decent for the price and once you know how to disassemble them (thanks for posting that up drendy88 I totally got sidetracked on posting here!) are an easy clean. :)


----------

